# Reminiseing



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I do not know if that is spelled correctly or not, but I am thinking about my past. I saw a picture on the facebook and it has gotten me to thinking. I sure do miss where I grew up. I love where I am right now. I sit here in front of this fire and dream. I lived on the Brazos in Texas. Close to a Blue hole. Aquila creek came into this area. The canoes, sailboats. sand bars,airboats. Watching the catfish swim finding where the water mocosins balled in breeding. The rivercoming up in a surprise rise. That river always provided. I sure miss all my adventures there. I know we can not go back. Finding things left from a different era. Aftifacts from indians, Spaniards, cowboys, homesteaders, left behing cars, quicksand and old dinosour bones. I was blessed as a youngster. Findin a prickly pear cactus growing twenty feet up on a pecan tree branch. Fishing and swimming. Yep I know we all move on. I sure do love thinking back on what weregreat time for me. Need to put another log on that fire. Another log on the new memory.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we can't go back is true. i had a wonderful childhood. dad had a hay field about 10 miles from town. i spent most of my time on saturdays with him there. there was a brook running through it and when we would have a break we would sit on the bridge over the brook and dad would fish and i would like to watch what we called prickle pracks. he would get some in a bottle for me. then in the afternoon we would drive home on the horse and cart. 

the time i most want to go back to is 2002. in a few days it will be our anniversary and also the time he passed. i would give anything for a magic pill or something to take me back and have a few more days with him or even hours.one hour. depending on if he was pain free. i always say i should have gone first. he was too good. we can't go back. ~Georgia.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

You guys are breaking my heart. I too go back and revisit (in my mind) special times and specials places. It is true that we can't go home again but no one can take away our memories.


----------

